# Mi radio se reinicia al subir el volumen



## thenot (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola amigos!
Les muestro una caja que hice entre ayer y hoy con mi padre, falta pintarla y poner algunos conectores, pero ya tiene forma 
Aquí una imagen:





Ahora, para que se hizo?? Bueno simplemente para escuchar música cuando el auto no queda tan cerca a uno cuando se va a la playa u otro lado, y también por mas comodidad, dado que con la radio del automóvil bastaría, pero si se quiere cambiar la música, estación o lo que sea hay que ir al auto para controlarlo y así es mucho mas cómodo 
Casi todo lo que se hizo, fue con material en desuso así que la inversión fue mínima.

Ahora, aprovechando quería hacerles una pregunta (espero no infringir una norma :$, pero consulto aquí ya que según yo es algo mínimo para hacer un nuevo tema), bueno la pregunta, resulta que para alimentar esto se a  sacado corriente del mechero del auto con un cable paralelo de 20 metros de largo (el blanco que se ve en la imagen), y todo funciona bien hasta que se sube el nivel de volumen, pasando un nivel del volumen el radio se reinicia. Puse 3 condensadores de 3300 uf en paralelo a la alimentación y con ello pude aumentar ese nivel un poco (1 nivel por capacitor), pero igual se reinicia, solo que a un nivel de volumen mayor. Probé conectándolo a un trafo de 2 amperes y funciono sin problemas. Supongo que es problema del largo del cable?? (no se me ocurrió probar sacando corriente del mechero con un cable mas corto), y si es eso, como podría solucionarlo (claro no acortando el largo del cable)? usar un cable mas grueso? mas delgado? Algún cable especial? 
Como dato, medí el consumo (antes de poner los capacitores) y se apagaba cuando el consumo era de unos 1,2 amperes (pensaba que era mayor).
Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 1, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> pasando un nivel del volumen el radio se reinicia


Puede ser que la vibración de los altavoces afecte la radio. Para descartar podrías subir el volumen con la radio fuera de la caja.


----------



## thenot (Nov 1, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Puede ser que la vibración de los altavoces afecte la radio. Para descartar podrías subir el volumen con la radio fuera de la caja.



También pensamos eso con mi padre, pero lo descartamos por que al conectarlo con el trafo no paso absolutamente nada y funciono sin problemas hasta el máximo volumen.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 1, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> lo descartamos por que al conectarlo con el trafo no paso absolutamente nada y funciono sin problemas hasta el máximo volumen.


Tienes razón, leí rápidamente:


thenot dijo:


> Probé conectándolo a un trafo de 2 amperes y funciono sin problemas. Supongo que es problema del largo del cable?


¿Haz medido la tensión en la punta de los 20mts del cable?



thenot dijo:


> usar un cable mas grueso? mas delgado? Algún cable especial?


A todas estas, ¿de que sección es el cables que estas usando? Si es muy fino (delgado), podría solucionarse con un cable mas grueso.


PS: estoy obviando que la batería del auto está OK, porque si no, no encendiese el auto.


----------



## thenot (Nov 1, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Haz medido la tensión en la punta de los 20mts del cable?



Eso olvide hacerlo, solo medí amperaje.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> A todas estas, ¿de que sección es el cables que estas usando? Si es muy fino (delgado), podría solucionarse con un cable mas grueso.


Igual es un poco delgado (aunque normal para un paralelo), aunque fue el mejor cable paralelo que había en la tienda (habían otros mas baratos, y supongo que entre mas caro es mejor )



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> PS: estoy obviando que la batería del auto está OK, porque si no, no encendiese el auto.



La batería es de 120 amperes y esta casi nueva, incluso se dejamos este aparato funcionando por mas de 5 horas (al nivel max de volumen sin que se reinicie) y no hubo problemas para hechar a andar el auto después.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 1, 2010)

cable muy largo muy fino, me juego por eso.


compra cable nuevo de la misma longitud, pero aumenta la seccion


saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 1, 2010)

cable nuevo o si no quieres gastar parte el cable a la mitad y usalo doble


----------



## thenot (Nov 1, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas!
Como pensaba, veo que deberé cambiar el cable, pero... ¿que cable me recomiendan? como digo es el mejor cable paralelo que encontré (y esta nuevo).


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 2, 2010)

de que seccion es el cable en cuestion???


----------



## thenot (Nov 2, 2010)

realmente ni idea.. es el típico cable paralelo (o bipolar creo también lo llaman) que tienen las lamparas.
Por si sirve, el cable tiene escrito: SPT1 2x20 AWG 300V 80°C Sorry si entre esos datos esta lo que pides, pero no entiendo mucho en lo que es cables (si veo que me sirve lo uso).

------
Leyendo para entender algo sobre cables, me doy cuenta que el cable que tengo dice que la corriente máxima recomendada es de 2 A, sera eso parte del problema? (al volumen de reinicio, el consumo debe andar por los 2 A)

------
Mis disculpas si la pregunta se fue a mas larga de lo que pensaba, si algún moderador pudiese transformarlo en un tema en un sub-foro adecuado le estaré agradecido. Realmente al no saber de cables pensé que era algo mas simple.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 2, 2010)

un cable 20 awg es un cable con una seccion de 0,5mm2

para mi por lo menos de 1,5mm o 2 mm tendria que ser

no recuerdo como era sacar el calculo de la caida de tension en longitudde cable segun la seccion de lmismo


----------



## thenot (Nov 2, 2010)

Gracias!
ya entendí lo que me dices.. busque información en la web y creo haber entendido todo.

Voy a comprar un cable de 18 AWG ya que ese es el valor que obtuve y probare.
Pero primero quería consultar algo que no me quedo muy claro, pero primero los documentos que leí y saque mis cálculos.
http://iw.lvhsa.com.ar/Documentos/LVHirrigation%20-%20Calculo%20caida%20tension%20y%20seccion%20conductor.pdf
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/awg.htm
La pregunta es sobre el pdf, dice casi al final:



> R = 8 ohm
> Conductor de cobre = ƒ = 1/58 = 0,0173



Que es esa R?? No se sacaba mas arriba que es 10? o es otra cosa? Ademas que no veo que se use como 8, así que supongo que es un error. O no??
Y lo otro es, ƒ para todo cobre es siempre el mismo?

Bueno solo eso y no molesto mas


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

> un cable 20 awg es un cable con una seccion de 0,5mm2


 casi que no lo creo...

Fijate que un cable de 18 AWG es de 1mm2 de sección...


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 2, 2010)

Buenas tardes gente una seccion promedio para un cable de 1mm soporta unos 5 amp. burdamente podemos saber la seccion en funcion del amperaje haciendo una regla de tres simple con los datos anteriores.  En si la resistencia de un cable en funcion de su lon. es r= r°. l / s   siendo r° (ro) el coeficiente de resistibilidad del cable (distinto segun el material cobre aluminio, etc.) l la longitud y s la seccion del cable.  con la resistencia y la corriente sacan la caida de tension a lo largo del cable. A mi criterio un estereo de esos debe tener uno 25w por canal o sea unos 50w en gral. 50w (como valvor minimo) en 12volts dan unos 4,166amp. con lo cual con un cable de 1mm de seccion estariamos al limite. normalmente para estos equipos se utilizan cables de 2mm de seccion aunque con uno de 1,5 estaria bien . un saludo.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 2, 2010)

Sergio, 2 mm. está fuera de norma, por lo menos en Argentina.
De 1,5 mm salta a 2,5 mm. Aunque es raro, todavía quedan alguna fábrica trucha que hace de 2 mm.
Sds.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 2, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> ....Ahora, aprovechando quería hacerles una pregunta (espero no infringir una norma :$, pero consulto aquí ya que según yo es algo mínimo para hacer un nuevo tema)



No fue algo mínimo, y para evitar que se desvirtué el tema original la seguimos aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## thenot (Nov 3, 2010)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> No fue algo mínimo, y para evitar que se desvirtué el tema original la seguimos aquí.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, dije eso sin saber que lo de los cables era algo mas técnico, mis disculpas por ello.

------

Hoy se hizo una prueba con el auto encendido (aumenta el voltaje) y no paso absolutamente nada (a máximo volumen no se reinicio), así que queda confirmado que es por problema de la caída de tensión del cable, comprare otro cable de mayor sección y os contare que pasa, aunque este debería ser si o si el problema.

Saludos! y gracias por transformarlo en un tema y a la vez mis disculpas por haber desvirtuado el otro tema.


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 3, 2010)

bien si no hay de 2mm colocarle el de 2,5 mm (siempre para arriba de la seccion minima). un saludo.


----------



## thenot (Nov 3, 2010)

Pero una consulta..... perdón si es muy tonta.. pero se compran por milímetros?? yo solo los había visto por AWG (Bueno viendo uno la especificación, por que los vendedores no tienen idea si le preguntas por eso)


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 3, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> Pero una consulta..... perdón si es muy tonta.. pero se compran por milímetros?? yo solo los había visto por AWG (Bueno viendo uno la especificación, por que los vendedores no tienen idea si le preguntas por eso)


 

Segun en que pais se utiliza el diametro en mM, y en otros utilizan el AWG
Aca te paso una tabla para comparar!


----------



## thenot (Nov 12, 2010)

Gracias amigos!!!

Ya esta todo solucionado.. estos días que tuve un poco mas de tiempo (andaba medio perdido del foro por trabajo) y probé lo que me habían dicho.
En los 20 metros el cable de 2x20(el que había comprado) tiene una caída de tensión de casi 2 volts!!
por ello la radio se reiniciaba o apagaba al subirle el volumen, cuando el voltaje en la radio llegaba a 9,5 volts mas o menos.
Así que fui a la tienda y me puse a ver lo que había y que me sirviera (ahora teniendo mas conocimiento en cables gracias a uds  ) y compre un cable paralelo de 2x18 y adiós problemas!! o casi... por que ahora se apaga pero cuando el volumen esta a casi lo máximo, cosa que no me importa dado que no llego ni a la mitad del volumen para escucharlo, o sea al volumen que lo escucho la caída de tensión en el cable es de 0,5 volts osea esta muy bien para lo que se quiere, ahora se que si quisiera mas fidelidad tendré que comprar un cable aun mas grueso, pero con lo que tengo ahora me basta y me sobra 

Muchas gracias por ayudarme y agregarme algo mas de conocimiento!!

Saludos!!!! y ahora a terminar de enchular la caja


----------



## unmonje (Dic 1, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> Hola amigos!
> Les muestro una caja que hice entre ayer y hoy con mi padre, falta pintarla y poner algunos conectores, pero ya tiene forma
> Aquí una imagen:
> 
> ...




Estimado....Si la demanda de electrones es mayor que la oferta por el cable...No importa cuantos 3000uf le pongas ...la tensiòn se caerà tarde ò temprano...
A mis ojos ..se quedaron en el medio...(algo que estè lejos ,pero que no pueda ir lejos)
Soluciòn :Bateria de GEL de 12V CC...(8 horas de autonomia a 1,2 amperes)
La cargas mientras viajan al lugar y cuando llegas se van a 2000 metros si quieren y listo..!!!
El prototipo muy lindo...vale la pena el gasto    Saludos.


----------

